

What's the best spreadsheet program? - Zadoc
http://www.wepolls.com/p/1617574/Favorite-spreadsheet-program

======
eknopf
Excel is by far still the most powerful. A lot of the hosted versions are just
less powerful/sophisticated and slower.

You should also check out EditGrid. They have some great ways to pull external
data feeds, and you are able to manipulate data much better.

Thus, it just depends how much data you are parsing and the use case. If you
are using it for basic financial models without macros, Google is fine.
However, once you start working with large data sets , macros, or more
sophisticated models, Excel is still the best.

------
Zadoc
I've only used Excel and Google, but I need to make a "more informed" purchase
at my job. What other products should I be considering?

~~~
rmah
There really isn't anything to consider. Excel wins by a mile.

